# idiots



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

someone at my uni has started a save the mice group on facebook, all beacuse hugo breeds mice, kills the pinkies to feed to snakes. they all think that killing the pinkies is out of order.
i just got a bollocking from my flatmates telling me i can't call myself an animal lover if i can bring myself to gas baby mice. that they are appalled that hugo and i are on an animal course. one girl just told me its ok for rep shops to have frozen mice and kill them but not private collcetors/breeders???:bash:
this girl also decided it was ok to wind downa window in a safari park with wolves but not lion because they are mindless killers

its bloody stupid i am an animal lover, my animals mena more to me than anything, would they prefer that mice were fed live??????

now my flat has stopped talking to me AGAIN,. they've pretty much excluded me anyways. they plan everything without telkling me, dont invite me to anything and werent even going to tell me the water had been turned off. not to mention they twist wht i say, say things then decide they never said them and hold whispered converstaions about me outside my own damn door.

will happily om the link to the save the mice group to anyone if anyone would like to know some sense into these people. bearing in mind these were the people who wanted me to kill chance and not bother trying to save him


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll have the link. Total mindless prats. :bash:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

*edited* sorry was looking at karls sig :blush::lol2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like they're not real friends to be honest. If its uni halls id perhaps speak to the housing department regarding being moved, if its rented then unless you can go stay somewhere it appears you'll have to stick out living with the narrow minded bigots.

Ill gladly post on the facebook group if you like and try and get some reason into them.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> hmm you only have 2 snakes, why not just buy some pinks from a reptile shop anway?


me?..


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, i think he means you.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Posted on facebook for you. I await the backlash.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sent a 'nasty' email as i don't have a proper face book account. Also awaiting backlash lol.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

zak tht is a cool post.

email?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Do the idiots not understand that other animals eat other animals , then call them evil for eatin meat.
What a bunch of bloody [email protected].


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can i have a facebook link too please Iliria - shall go and give them what for 

I can't stand the type of people who don't see the reaonsing behind such things - I presume they are vegetarians if they are so against animals being killed humanely for food!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:war: :blowup: :iamwithstupid: :banghead:

ARE ALL THE ANIMATIONS THAT COME TO MIND

:lol2:



Phil


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ask them if you would rather let your snakes feed live mice or rats? 
Also ask them if they mind lizards eating crickets, meal worm, locusts? 
And why not tell t hem that in denying a snake or lizard its food, you're becoming a killer of the animal itself anyway? either way they cant win!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

the arguement against keeping them in the first place would negate all those 

How do i join the group?


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

I am at this campus and actually ashamed of the lack of intelligence these university students have!! It's pathetic. Yes it is an animal based campus but none of the degrees are entitled 'lets all play with the fluffy bunnies and eat our burgers pretending McDonalds made them from play-dough or some sh*t' arghhh!! The problem with this type of person is that there is no getting through to them. It's not just an opinion we have it's a fact of life... and the bloody food chain which of course they are supposed to be studying at degree level!! As andrea so appropriately stated: IDIOTS!!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

SisterMoonbeam said:


> I am at this campus and actually ashamed of the lack of intelligence these university students have!! It's pathetic. Yes it is an animal based campus but none of the degrees are entitled 'lets all play with the fluffy bunnies and eat our burgers pretending McDonalds made them from play-dough or some sh*t' arghhh!! The problem with this type of person is that there is no getting through to them. It's not just an opinion we have it's a fact of life... and the bloody food chain which of course they are supposed to be studying at degree level!! As andrea so appropriately stated: IDIOTS!!


Theres people like that in every way of life. Music, for example, people can be single minded. Their ideas are right, everything is wrong or sucks. All you can do is make sure they don't do something stupid. And keep an eye on who they give information to, because if they give the wrong advice to someone, it could all go pear shaped.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

OK ask them this...

DO THEY EAT EGGS OR CHICKEN

if the answer is yes then they are contributing directly to the gassing of day old chicks... day od male chicks are gassed and sent to various indutries reptile included... they are h=gassed as there is no need for them to be kept alive due to demand for cockrels being almost non existent.. the baby females are kept alive for egg laying capablities


DO THEY DRINK MILK

if they answer yes.. they are contributing to the slaughter of hundreds of thousands of baby MALE calves each year... male calves are again not required byt he industry for 2 reasons.. the wont produce dairy milk as female cows do... secondly noone wants baby cow meat


THIRD...

how the heck do they think they feed cats/ dogs/ lion/ ANYTHING in captivity... if they are doing an animal course are they saying then we feed ALL anmals fruit and vege.. HOW RIDICULOUS.. the cats are not allowed tuna or chicken or beef or anything cos that would mean killing the animal to fed the cat etc etc and so on...

dont argue with them... do your research and put across a well written paper on it then send them it!!

you wil find great info even on popular TV like the Jamie oliver programmes about batery hens etc... and the milk and dairy industry and just how bloomin hypocritical it ALL IS!!

or kil it cook it eat it... IF they are NOT 100% VEGAN then they are contributing to culling of animals and if they eat eggs or chicken they are contributing to the culling of day old chicks..

if they say thats different ask the idiots WHY

are baby mice more important than chicks or is it they have a badly thought out idiotic agenda against you..


i hope that helps

xxxx


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Exactly!
Hm.. I should go on there offering them a bit of my chicken. oh god! im drooling.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

some people just need a slap. 

On a different note when I was a student I lived in a house with sixgirls and it was the worst time of my life. The behaviour of your flatmates sounds the smae as what I went thru. In the end I just moved out. I had the last laugh though as we had joint names on all the utility bills. So the say I moved out I got the phone gas and electric cut off. Just phoned them up gave them my name and said I wanted everything disconnected and that was that.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

wow... can't believe a facebook group search brings up 46 results! 

can I have a link too please Iliria (or anyone who's here atm)? 

and Trice.... can I have some of your chicken??


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

amanda75 said:


> wow... can't believe a facebook group search brings up 46 results!
> 
> can I have a link too please Iliria (or anyone who's here atm)?
> 
> and Trice.... can I have some of your chicken??


Think i'ma have to get another chicken/mayo sandwich on the way home in about an hour.
my stomachs rumbling and my mouth is watering at the thought! Goooood save me!


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Trice.... that's just mean!!! taunting me with your chicken... i'm stuck here in the middle of nowhere cos my oh's taken the car, and all i have is some organic grapes..... no... wait.... i have bacon.....

oh... and i just found the very lovely facebook group 'snakes are evil and i dislike them very much'...... group description -



> I believe that owning a snake is like owning a pitbull but worse. They are unpredictable and instead of being trained to be mean, they are just born mean. Have you ever met a nice snake? If you answered yes, then that snake most likely didnt have the mouth to bite you with. Plus they eat cute baby mice.. I've also heard plenty of horror stories about people with boas that get killed because they think they're nice pets and in reality their just plain evil and will suffocate them. Let's save the mice and stupid pet owners and kill the snakes. yay.


how sweet and well informed - anyone else wanna :bash: them?


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I have joined and posted on the facebook group

: victory:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

They're misinformed.
Why not post pictures of the things dogs have done in an attack,
why not post pictures of what some fish can do?
or what cats can do?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Trice said:


> They're misinformed.
> Why not post pictures of the things dogs have done in an attack,
> why not post pictures of what some fish can do?
> or what cats can do?


 
dont miss out swans rabbits and guinea pigs.. they are vicious!!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

sparkle said:


> dont miss out swans rabbits and guinea pigs.. they are vicious!!


yeah! and geese! fun to be chased by when you're young


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

WElcome back Sparkle - can I pwease be unblocked off MSN


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

This actually serves well as to why it is a good idea to keep quiet about breeding your own snake food. Not everybody needs, or wants, to know.

If people were breeding corn snakes to feed to their King Cobras or King snakes and made it public, there would probably be a huge outcry on reptile forums about how nasty and sick these people were.

But in reality, it's no different to breeding mice.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

ratboy said:


> This actually serves well as to why it is a good idea to keep quiet about breeding your own snake food. Not everybody needs, or wants, to know.
> 
> If people were breeding corn snakes to feed to their King Cobras or King snakes and made it public, there would probably be a huge outcry on reptile forums about how nasty and sick these people were.
> 
> But in reality, it's no different to breeding mice.


Exactomondo!
I was talking to one of the blokes who works in one of the reptile shops near me, and he was telling me about the new snakes they got in. only problem is he couldnt get these snakes to feed, they usually feed off frogs. But he didnt want to go down that road yet.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

Can you pm me the link!! Thanks.


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

Vinnie said:


> Can you pm me the link!! Thanks.


me too plz


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I think you guys are opening yourselves up to a world of grief 

People that do not like what we do are entitled to their opinions. I wonder how long it will be before they find their way here.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

ratboy said:


> I think you guys are opening yourselves up to a world of grief
> 
> People that do not like what we do are entitled to their opinions. I wonder how long it will be before they find their way here.


 
Peoples opinions are fine its just narrow minded people i cant stand.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Vinnie said:


> Peoples opinions are fine its just narrow minded people i cant stand.


True... but logging on to facebook and telling them all they are narrow minded is not going to change their opinions. It will reinforce them.

In their opinion breeding mice for food is wrong and I don't really think we are going to come up with a decent argument to support the reptile keepers point of view. At the end of the day there are very viable alternatives to breeding your own food and it will be very difficult to justify to non-keepers why some keepers choose to keep and kill mice.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

The person who made it just emailed me back and said its a silly fake group to wind 'certain' people up.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

at least its not serious


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I took the liberty of starting a discussion on this facebook group. i kept it clean, neutral and non aggressive, i wish to make them appear silly by means of logic..... not by being a dick. get involved..... but keep it civil.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2007)

ratboy said:


> True... but logging on to facebook and telling them all they are narrow minded is not going to change their opinions. It will reinforce them.
> 
> In their opinion breeding mice for food is wrong and I don't really think we are going to come up with a decent argument to support the reptile keepers point of view. At the end of the day there are very viable alternatives to breeding your own food and it will be very difficult to justify to non-keepers why some keepers choose to keep and kill mice.


 
Ya i know what your saying, i logged in to post something but after reading the facebook page i thought it was pointless.
There are alternatives to breeding your own mice but its still the same procedure the mice go through so all your doing is paying someone to do it for you so theres not much of a differance really, and i cant see why some people couldnt or just through plain ignorance wouldnt try to understand that.
I couldnt be arsed breeding mice but for someone who could, more power to them.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

can someone please pm me the link???
thanks,
Saff xxx
P.S: good luck sorting the idiots out Iliria!: victory:


----------

